# RIP Abbey Thankgiving day three years ago...



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I have so much to be grateful for in my life, and one is having had the experience of raising and training my Americian Line GSD Abbey who died three years ago on Thanksgiving day.








She was of weak nerve, and oversized, but taught me a great deal. She was my first love, and my dog of a lifetime. She died peacefully in the kitchen, with all of us around her, and the activity of Thanksgiving unfolding and she quietly watched. We'd all move around the room, and at several points throughout the day, we pause and love her up. In the early afternoon, my wife paused to give Abbey some kisses, and realized she was going. All seven of us gather to cry and with loving hands all over her, tears everywhere, her chest rose and fell one more time as the last of the kids got to her, and she was gone. It was so sad but magical at the same time. She is burried in the backyard in a place of honor under a wonderful granite headstone with her engraved image on it.

Today I give thanks for my West German Showline Dayna who has been a jewl, and and a wonderful girl to work with as we learn what it means to train in the SchH lifestyle.









As I look forward, I am blessed to be bringing home my Working Line puppy Isis vom Wildhaus, and grateful for the anticipation of taking my training to a new and exciting level.









Happy Thanksgiving my fellow GSD nutz!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she was a beautiful dog. sorry for your loss. glad you're enjoying your current dog and looking forward to your next! happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wayne, I remember one of your first posts and the great tribute you wrote about Abby. Seemed so long ago!
I had to send 14 yr old Clover to the bridge 2 years ago yesterday, so I share you pain. :angel:

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family! 

Isis is a lucky pup to join Waynes world! :congratulations:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Wayne, I remember one of your first posts and the great tribute you wrote about Abby. Seemed so long ago!
> I had to send 14 yr old Clover to the bridge 2 years ago yesterday, so I share you pain. :angel:
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!
> ...


Thank you Jane, safe and happy holiday to you and your tribe.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Seems as though it should get easier, doesn't it?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a beautiful way to give tribute to the special souls that have brought you to where you are now, and will continue to open new doors in the future. 

I wish all dogs would have such a peaceful and loving way to move on to the next world as Abbey did. She was a very lucky girl to have found you.


----------

